# Can cherry barbs be kept in pairs



## Future Marine Biologist (Aug 24, 2011)

I have done research on them but many sites contradict each other on if they school or not. In addition to that my father (a use to be fish hobbyist *old dude) says they are aggresive fish. Can anyone clear this up for me. *c/p*


----------



## Nitlon (Jul 10, 2011)

At least in my experience, barbs don't really "school" the way tetras or danios do. Instead, they just tend to hang out in a group bickering among themselves.

The usual recommendation for them is to keep them in big groups - at least 4 - 6. When they're kept in big enough groups, they tend to keep their mild aggression and nipping to their own species rather than bother other fish in the tank. With only two or three, though, they might start nipping at their tankmates. That's probably why websites have conflicting information on them - their aggression varies with the number of individuals you have.


----------



## Future Marine Biologist (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks, would you still consider them community fish. Also have you ever kept cherry barbs and seen them being aggresive, if so how many did you or do you have.


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

I have 2 females and 2 males in my 30 gallon community, and they're some of the most docile fish in the tank, lol

they don't really school though. you might catch the two males or the two females kind of "hanging out" together every once in a while, but it's far from schooling. not like the Danios in the same tank do



one of the females, hanging out under a piece of wood, like her and the other female normally do


----------



## Future Marine Biologist (Aug 24, 2011)

Their such nice fish. Great photo too.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

It's best to keep them in groups. They are happier that way and tend to 'shoal' - hang out in a large, loose group but kinda' do their own thing. Some will school. It keeps them happier being in groups and keeps them less stressed and therefore healthier.


----------

